# natural_gentoo 1920x1080.cfg

## Marlo

natural_gentoo 1920x1080.cfg

Natural_Gentoo bietet viel Größen, aber es fehlte mir immer  die 1920x1080.

Die Bilder sind z.B mit Gimp auf die richtige Größe zu bringen. Gimp,Bild,Bild skalieren. Es bietet

sich an, das Format 1920x1200 zu nehmen und zu verkleiner. 

Die luxisri.ttf kann erhalten bleiben.

Die wichtige 1920x1080.cfg:

 *tux  # cat 1920x1080.cfg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 License.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Bilder und die cfg in das jeweilige Verzeichnis kopieren und Spaß haben.

Ma

----------

## axelbest

I did exactly as you said but..

```
# splash_manager -c set --theme=natural_gentoo --tty=1

Failed to load image /etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/verbose-1920x1080.jpg. 

Failed to load image /etc/splash/natural-gentoo/images/silent-1920x1080.jpg. 
```

----------

## Marlo

Hi axelbest,

on http://gentoo-art.org/content/show.php/gentoo+fbsplash+natural_gentoo+1920x1080?content=162492 are now the files and images to be found.

Have you changed the kernel parameters?

And in Grub (Grup2) the initrd registered?

Look here: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Fbsplash

regards

Ma

----------

## axelbest

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi axelbest,
> 
> on http://gentoo-art.org/content/show.php/gentoo+fbsplash+natural_gentoo+1920x1080?content=162492 are now the files and images to be found.
> 
> Have you changed the kernel parameters?
> ...

 

Everyting is fine, the emerge-world theme works fine, the only problem is with this changed natural gentoo.

but I tryed with your files and works perfectly! Because of that I think the problem may have been file permissions.

Danke Marlo

----------

## Marlo

Hi axelbest,

if this works, I have a wish for you

Feliz ano novo 2014!

Ma

----------

